# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Accettate una ragazza Italiana?

## alessia

Salve a tutti! Mi chiamo Alessia e scrivo dall'Italia. Il motivo della mia "intrusione" è molto curioso. Sono perennemente in contatto con persone Albanesi e devo dire che siete un popolo adorabile.

Mi piacerebbe conoscervi meglio per instaurare un rapporto d'amicizia con i miei "vicini" di casa. Certa che la maggior parte di voi conosce un minimo di italiano,so che mi risponderete. :i hutuar:

----------


## No`FeaR

mire se erdhe
ja kalofsh mire

----------


## shkodrane82

ciao Alessia...sei benvenuta qui....
Ti auguro....buona fortuna.....
muahh muahhhhh bella

----------


## POETI_20

mir se te pruni zoti 
fat bardhaaaaaaaaaa
e kalosh mir 

me t'mira mbetsh

----------


## Ryder

awwww un popolo adorabile!
Mi metterei a piangere se non fossi un freddo senzacoure

benvenuta e bouna fortuna

----------


## cutygurl

hej pse mo popull vertet e hani !
  goce thuj qe jom shqipo dhe kaq ok ! Se ska lezet
Pastaj sdo te donte nje goc italiane ketu iher  pufffffffffffffffffff 
   me te mira ishalla 
                        bue bue :P

----------


## erydee

ma kome mai se riushita a iskriverti visto ke il modulo è in albaneze?
komunkue benvenuta
italjonerydee

----------


## Blerim London

ja kan nise me italishte keto 

bo bo 
po me gjithe ate mire se ke ardhe edhe kalofsh sa me mire midis nesh 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## vana

Benvenuta pure tu, cerca di scrivere in albanese, magari ti fai aiutare da qualche albanese che conosci per la traduzione, perchè è gli operatori di qst sito te lo chiuderanno il tema, causa la lingua, sono accettate solo scritti in lingua originale (albanese), cmq benvenuta tra noi, ti auguro di trascorrere momenti indimenticabili!

Ci risentiamo.

----------


## vana

Hey quasi mi dimenticavo volevo sapere da quale parte dell'Italia scrivi, se non vuoi proprio rispondere dimmi la regione!

Un bacione.

----------


## shkodrane82

pO Pse nuk e leni ne qejfin e saj o njerez...........
mos ja ndaloni  vrullin....se normalisht qe eshte shqipe kjo.....

----------


## vana

Ylli nuk eshte shqipe kjo vajze jo, eshte italiane ta them une, kuptohet...

----------


## Shijakse

Mirseerdhe klofsh mire

----------


## METAXA

e çar te accetati se veç bujrum ti.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Bennvenuti alessia.
Welcome to us!
Goodluck!!!
Bye
Gllad to see u:

----------


## DON_Endri

Alessia robo, bella bambina, bennvenuti in forumin tone che e molto llahtar. Me t'thon la verita, per ragazet italione kemi molto respekt. Ti tani devo me fillu me parlare shqip tani amore se ka rreglla t'forta il nostro forumo. ta ta

----------


## GoDDeSS

ca behet se spo marr vesh un asgje ketej....yankee i need your help!!!! Anyway...mire se erdhe. Kaq po them un, lol

----------


## vana

Te ta them un goddess, edhe italianket pelqekan shume kompanjin ton lol, sepse si shqiptare (cuna o goca) ska ne bote!!!!

W Albania

Alessia dove sei?
Bisogna che rispondi e ci ringrazi per il benvenuto!

----------


## vana

Don Endri, sa shume kam qesh, aman ore aman se e ke qar fare italishten!

----------


## sadomazokisti

MANDACI UNA FOTO E COSI TI VEDIAMO COME TI HA FATTO LA MAMMA :perqeshje:

----------

